# Taurus Judge



## Ga Pete (Oct 1, 2019)

I am wondering if anyone has more information on what can be chambered in the Taurus Judge. I know that the 410 shot shells and the 45long colt can be chambered but what about the 454 ? I was told by a Bass Pro sales clerk that if you could get the round in the chamber you could fire it. I have the 454 Raging Bull in 454 and I’m not about to experiment with that powerful load in my hand. So has anyone else wondered about that or experimented with it


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

found this online. A *.45* Long Colt will fit in the cylinder of a gun chambered in *.454*. A *.454* will NOT fit in a gun chambered for *.45* LC. This is the same scenario as a .357Mag/.38Spec. As the previous post stated, the *.454* cartridge is a very powerful one that is often used in Large game pistol hunting.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

faststang90 said:


> found this online. A *.45* Long Colt will fit in the cylinder of a gun chambered in *.454*. A *.454* will NOT fit in a gun chambered for *.45* LC. This is the same scenario as a .357Mag/.38Spec. As the previous post stated, the *.454* cartridge is a very powerful one that is often used in Large game pistol hunting.


...Except that the Judge, capable of firing fairly lengthy shotshells, probably has cylindrical chambers bored straight through.
Thus, the .454 round may fit. And if it does, the result may be dangerous.

Ask a good gunsmith.
.


----------



## Ga Pete (Oct 1, 2019)

Thanks, that’s sound advice. 
Regards


----------



## W1bowo (Aug 25, 2019)

faststang90 said:


> found this online. A *.45* Long Colt will fit in the cylinder of a gun chambered in *.454*. A *.454* will NOT fit in a gun chambered for *.45* LC. This is the same scenario as a .357Mag/.38Spec. As the previous post stated, the *.454* cartridge is a very powerful one that is often used in Large game pistol hunting.


+1


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

Follow the instruction put out by the manufacturer!!!!!!


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...Except that the Judge, capable of firing fairly lengthy shotshells, probably has cylindrical chambers bored straight through.
> Thus, the .454 round may fit. And if it does, the result may be dangerous.
> 
> Ask a good gunsmith.
> .


Steve is right here. 
I would also add the following:
The *ONLY* Taurus Judge that can safely shoot a .454 casull is the RAGING Judge, as it is designed to be chambered in it. The other Judge revolvers are *strictly* for use with .45 long colt, and .410 shotshells ONLY!


----------

